# BMW 645 mods after a year



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi Guys not much going on in build threads on BMW forum so thought i would share what ive done with mine

Totally stock the day i bought it





































First mod had to be to get rid of those god awful yellow angel eyes and replace for bright whites 



















Also a nice white LED across the rear numberplate instead of yellow










Next up was sourcing new wheels which was an absolute nightmare as i wanted something different that not many sixers have have! I opted for the E92 M3 wheels but the fitment was very difficult to find. I eventually got there after spending some pretty pennies










Above is the only picture i have of before lowering which is difficult to tell but the gap in the arch was far too big so lowering it had to happen




























I then decided to have another different look for the six so Fly eyed the back lights























































Soon to follow after this was to debadge the back for the clean look and to tint all windows to follow a dark theme

Excuse the quality of the pics im not sure what is wrong with My iphones camera




























Finally to go with the dark theme got some inspiration from the M6 and decided to have my roof wrapped in gloss black which i love as the back window and the roof now has a continuous line of black right over the car

Pics dont do it justice

This is where i am at today :thumbsup













































































































Then came the best mod and boy do I love it  wish I had done it sooner

Custom exhaust and it now sounds like a monster! Very American muscle sounding!

Enjoy..... Vids

http://i901.photobucket.com/albums/ac211/dance171/0b4f4712.mp4

http://i901.photobucket.com/albums/ac211/dance171/6f097d1b.mp4

http://i901.photobucket.com/albums/ac211/dance171/5680da5b.mp4

http://i901.photobucket.com/albums/ac211/dance171/94c675a6.mp4

http://i901.photobucket.com/albums/ac211/dance171/19d67ceb.mp4

Finally a remap to 355-360bhp and I've ran out of ideas for mods other than spending thousands on forced induction

Hope you guys like and all comments welcome


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Like the wheels, but I think the flyseyes cheapen it a bit. I reckon if kids are doing a particular mod to their saxos, it's never going to sit right when you do the exact same one on a big, expensive coupe like a 6.

I still love the look of that 6-series though, especially in grey. I think I might start looking at 650s towards the end of the year.


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

Spandex said:


> Like the wheels, but I think the flyseyes cheapen it a bit. I reckon if kids are doing a particular mod to their saxos, it's never going to sit right when you do the exact same one on a big, expensive coupe like a 6.
> 
> I still love the look of that 6-series though, especially in grey. I think I might start looking at 650s towards the end of the year.


Cheers mate I was a bit wary of the fly eye b4 doing it but must say glad I did as it is diff from the norm and I think it really suits it with the theme I'm going for. Not bothered about the saxo lot lol

Would highly recommend the cars it's never skipped a beat! The 650 has come down to really affordable prices now so would be the best price! They were still around 3-4K more expensive than a 645 last year which is why I got mine at 17500k rather than 20 plus


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah, I'd happily have another 645, but with the 650 being a little quicker whilst also being more economical, it's starting to look very appealing. At the moment I'm only driving at the weekends though, so economy isn't a massive issue - my 545 would get 30mpg on a run, which wasn't too bad, so I could certainly live with a 645.


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

Spandex said:


> Yeah, I'd happily have another 645, but with the 650 being a little quicker whilst also being more economical, it's starting to look very appealing. At the moment I'm only driving at the weekends though, so economy isn't a massive issue - my 545 would get 30mpg on a run, which wasn't too bad, so I could certainly live with a 645.


I'm seeing 20mpg average but it's mostly urban driving

I've seen 37 mpg average on the dis from Newcastle to London driving at 60 mph like a granny the whole way but it will of been less in reality

The 650 is 360bhp and better economy as you say so it's a no brainier if you can find the right spec one at the right price! There's lots on the options list so do your homework first b4 buying.

you can map it to the 390bhp mark whereas mine is 333 standard to 355-360 so still very powerful and nice sounding. If I had to buy again the spec is more important than the engine so I'd go for that


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks well mate you will have to bring it to the next meet  Who did the wrap on the roof I am thinking of getting the Golf roof done


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Looks well mate you will have to bring it to the next meet  Who did the wrap on the roof I am thinking of getting the Golf roof done


Still loving it but no idea what to do next lol

Got the roof done at Sunderland sorry cant remember the company name £140 was the price tho

You still going strong with yellow and the QS aswell as the golf?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Dance171 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Looks well mate you will have to bring it to the next meet  Who did the wrap on the roof I am thinking of getting the Golf roof done
> ...


Yes mate the Golf has almost gone once or twice mind


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Dance171 said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Lol I'd think hard if ya gonna keep it before spending More cosh then


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

To late just spent about £1000 on it getting all the little bits and bobs put right and a few extra mods :lol:


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> To late just spent about £1000 on it getting all the little bits and bobs put right and a few extra mods :lol:


Lol sounds interesting  how do you decide which one to drive lol


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Dance171 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > To late just spent about £1000 on it getting all the little bits and bobs put right and a few extra mods :lol:
> ...


It is a special formulae with many factors inc kids weather etc :lol:


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Dance171 said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Lol we have a type r as a second car now and still don't know which one to choose in the mornings


----------



## Goughy (Aug 19, 2012)

I considered buying a 645 but thought it would be a bit thirsty!! Not a bad looking car you've go tho, thought about changing the grill?


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

Goughy said:


> I considered buying a 645 but thought it would be a bit thirsty!! Not a bad looking car you've go tho, thought about changing the grill?


Cracking car would defo recommend but it is indeed thirsty (im seeing average around 19-20mpg)

I though about the black grill but the one i have goes with all of the chrome lines on the windows and wheels so didnt opt for it


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Looking GANGSTA mate 8)

:twisted:


----------

